# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Krebsmetastasen im Penis

## Moordeuvel

Also ich weiß momentan nicht was richtig ist es fing an das ich häufig pinkeln musste zum Hausarzt von dem zum Urologen ,UltraschallUntersuchung ,Siegelung Verhärtung am Penis festgestellt und Prostatavergrösserung ,Überweisung zur Urologie im Krankenhaus Biopsie
der Prostata, Ergebnis Negativ danach Ct keine Metastasen in den Knochen und Lymphdrüsen
dann wieder ins Krankenhaus zur Therapiebesprechung da wurde mir mitgeteilt das ich ein Hormonbehandlung und Chemo bekomme da die Verhärtung im Penis von der Prostata kommt 
das wären nun die Therapien da ich ein wenig im Internet unterwegs bin und mich da ein wenig durchgelesen werden diese Anwendung nur bei sehr schweren Fällen angewandt. Weil mein Urologe nur von Bestrahlung sprach.Habe viel gelesen aber über die Verhärtung im Penis das das von der Prostata stammt bis jetzt noch nicht sind das Metastasen oder nicht bin morgen beim Urologen werde ihn auf den Zahn fühlen Also ich habe noch mal ein Gespräch mit meinem Urologen gehabt meine PSA Werte sind niedrig habe ein Prostatakarzinom aber das ist nicht Ausschlag gebent sondern es sind Metastasenim Penis und die sind klar von der Prostata es wurde von der Expertenrunde im Krankenhaus eine Therapie bestehend aus Hormon und Chemo beschlossen.Meine Urologe sagte auch das ihm in seiner Tätigkeit noch nie so eine Konstellation untergekommen das der Krebs von der Prostata in den Penis gewandert ist

----------


## Muggelino

Willst du uns verarschen?
Wieviel zahlt onmeda denn für einen Klick?
Geh zurück ins Moor...

----------


## FlorianM

Fabelwesen hier? So Trolle und Moorteufel?

----------


## Urologe

Es ist zwar extrem selten, aber ich habe auch schon persönlich Patienten mit direkter Penis/Schwellkörperinfiltration durch ein fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom gesehen.
In diesem Falle sollten Hormontherapie, Bestrahlung und Chemotherapie sofort kombiniert werden, um zu verhindern, dass der Urinweg nicht dauerhaft verlegt wird und
damit eine lebenslange Urinableitung erforderlich wird.

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, lieber FS, das mag es schon geben, aber kaum, wenn:




> Biopsie
> der Prostata, Ergebnis Negativ



Respira, ya se pasa
Hvielemi

----------


## rolando

Hab über Antwortbeiträge schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Sollte es sich hier um eine gefakete Anfrage handeln, gehört sie in die Plauderecke.
Aber Spaß beiseite, wenn die Anfrage ernst gemeint ist, muss ich Konrad Recht geben. So handelt es sich bei negativer Biopsie eher nicht um den Ableger eines Prostatakarzinoms.

----------


## Muggelino

Da hier jedes 3. Wort von Moordeuwel mit einem link zu onmeda.de unterlegt ist, sollen offensichtlich Klicks dorthin generiert werden, damit onmeda seine Werbeplätze besser vermarkten kann ("Wir haben 3 Millionen Klicks im Monat, werben Sie hier"). Dabei dürften ein paar Cent für Das Moorteufelchen abfallen.

----------


## Willi-39

Wo ist der Moderator, der sofort die Reißleine zieht, wenn etwas nach Kommerz aussieht?

----------


## Moordeuvel

Also ich habe den Urologen darauf angesprochen und heute den Chefarzt der Klinik und die gaben mir die Auskunft das es sich um Ableger des Prostatakarzinoms handeln

----------


## rolando

Also lieber moordeuvel,
gib mal hier eine Erklärung zu deiner multiplen Verlinkung mit onmeda.de. Sonst finde ich die Sache langsam nicht mehr lustig.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Also ich habe den Urologen darauf angesprochen und heute den Chefarzt der Klinik und die gaben mir die Auskunft das es sich um Ableger des Prostatakarzinoms handeln


Du hast aber keinen Prostatakrebs, wie Du uns selbst in Beitrag #1 mitgeteilt hast.
Wie nur konnten das Urologe und der "Chefarzt" übersehen?

Hvielemi

----------


## Moordeuvel

Was heisst denn wohl Biopsie der Prostata negativ und in einem weiterem Satz habe ich auch vom einem Prostatakarzinom geschrieben da hat keiner was übersehen und das mit der Verlinkung ist aus versehen passiert und ich bekomme von keinem Geld dafür und verbitte mir solche unterstellungen
wenn ich das irgendwie bearbeiten könnte würde ich das längst gemacht haben

----------


## rolando

Moordeuvel,
ich versuch mal dich weiterhin ernst zu nehmen. "Biopsie der Prostata war negativ" heißt, dass keine Tumorzellen in deiner Prostata gefunden wurden.

Roland

----------


## uwes2403

Was aber nicht zwingend bedeutet, dass da keine sind......die Biopsie kann ja auch mehrfach daneben gestochen haben...wie hoch ist denn der PSA, es war ja von einem niedrigen PSA die Rede ?

Niedriger PSA, Biopsie negativ, trotzdem Metastasen an ungewöhnlicher Stelle...ist alles schon seltsam. 
Mir stellt sich dann die Frage, wie man denn feststellen konnte, dass es sich zweifelsfrei um PK Metastasen handelt.

Uwe

----------


## Reinhold2

Schon der dritte Troll hier im Forum!

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin, moin,
ich glaube Moordeuvel,

er kann sich nur schlecht ausdrücken, weil er die Sprache nicht beherrscht.
Er hat wohl versucht, die Rechtschreibung per google zu ermitteln, daher die ganzen Links.
Ob der Peniskrebs tatsächlich aus der Prosti entstanden sein könnte, kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen.

Lieber Reinhold, sind wir nicht manchmal alle Trolle? Nicht jeder auf der Welt ist so schlau wie wir (gelle)? :L&auml;cheln: 
Ich stand einmal versehentlich auf einen Behindertenparkplatz.
Macht nichts, sagte der Polizist, denn behindert sind wir ja irgendwie alle.
Das ersparte mir den Strafzettel, auch weil ich den Parkplatz sofort räumte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Felix*

Der Treadersteller ist ein Neuling und weiß vermutlich nicht, dass "Biopsie negativ" kein Krebs bedeutet.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
re Biopsie mit mpMRT wenn gefunden o.k. wenn nichts gefunden Thema Krebs erledigt

----------


## Moordeuvel

Also ich habe Definitiv ein Prostata Karzinom das Metastasen im Penis gebildet hat vielleicht hat sich sich mein Arzt im Krankenhaus auf meine Frage was mit meiner Prostata los ist weil er ist kein Urologe das falsch rüber gebracht weil ich liege Momentan noch in der Herzchirugie hatte eine schwere OP wegen Aortenaneuryrsma und in der Voruntersuchung wurde der Prostata Krebs festgestellt habe mich von der vor OP vor 6 Monaten sehr gut erholt ist auch alles wieder im Grünen Bereich ist jetzt nur eine 
Nachuntersuchung bekomme schon eine Hormonbehandlung und am 14 Geht es zur Chemo und dann stelle ich auch meine Werte ein. Aber ich war geschockt wie wie viele nette " Menschen " hier im Forum sind die einen gleich unterstellen das man Geld mit dem Thread macht oder als Troll bezeichnet wird es war von mir ein Fehler von einem anderen Forum meinen Text mit zunehmen. Weil die Konstellation wie sie bei mir ist sehr selten ist ich suche Leute bei denen das auch so ist das vom  Prostatakarzinom sich Metastasen im Penis gebildet haben und wie das bei denen verläuft.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Moordeuvel (irgend ein männlicher Vorname als Anrede?),

Du schreibst, dass bei Dir eine Prostatabiopsie durchgeführt wurde, deren Ergebnis negativ gewesen sei. Wenn Du damit meinst, dass es für Dich negativ war, wird ein Pathologe festgestellt haben, dass Du Prostatakrebs hast. Wenn das Ergebnis des Pathologen negativ war, wurden keine Krebszellen in der Prostata gefunden, was nicht zwingend heißt, dass dort keine Krebszellen sind. Die fehlerhafte Ausdrucksweise muss also von Dir selbst stammen und zur Verwirrung beigetragen haben.

Seit 10 Jahren lese ich in diesem Forum mit und gebe hin und wieder auch schon mal meinen Senf dazu, aber in dieser Zeit hat sich hier noch keiner gemeldet, bei dem Prostatakrebsmetastasen im Penis nachgewiesen wurden, was ich mir allerdings bei einem weit fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom vorstellen kann. Ebenfalls als selten kann ein Prostatakarzinom angesehen werden, welches nur geringe PSA-Werte vorweist.

Deshalb macht es wenig Sinn über Deine Erkrankung rumzurätseln bevor nicht der vollständige Biopsiebefund mit den nach Datum geordneten PSA-Werten in ein von Dir zu erstellendes Profil erscheint. Wie ein solche Profil, was nur von Forummitgliedern eingesehen werden kann, aussehen sollte, kannst Du *hier* nachlesen.

Also, willkommen im Forum und lege bitte nicht jede Äußerung auf die Goldwage. Wir alle ertragen mehr oder weniger das gleiche Schicksal und sind genau so oft ratlos wie Du.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Moordeuvel

> Es ist zwar extrem selten, aber ich habe auch schon persönlich Patienten mit direkter Penis/Schwellkörperinfiltration durch ein fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom gesehen.
> In diesem Falle sollten Hormontherapie, Bestrahlung und Chemotherapie sofort kombiniert werden, um zu verhindern, dass der Urinweg nicht dauerhaft verlegt wird und
> damit eine lebenslange Urinableitung erforderlich wird.


Also das es diese Konstellation gibt weiß ich auch aus anderen Foren habe bis jetzt noch keinen getroffen der darüber berichten kann.Ich wollte den Urologen der für mich zuständig ist mal die Würmer aus der Nase ziehen damit ich Bescheid weiß aber der ist vor Montag nicht da.

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Moordeuwel,

es tut mir leid, wenn ich dich falsch eingeschätzt habe.
Deine Story klang so hanebüchen (auch wegen der negativen Biopsie), dann die vielen links in deinem Text, dazu der wenig Vertrauen erweckende Name - ich dachte echt, da erlaubt sich jemand einen Scherz oder so.

Ein Freund von mir hat auch mal ein Aortenaneurysma gehabt, es hätte ihn fast das Leben gekostet. Mit dem Notarzt ging es ins Krankenhaus. Ursache: Bindegewebsschwäche. Das ist aber schon mehr als 20 Jahre her und seitdem geht es ihm gut.

Zu deiner seltenen PCa-Variante kann ich gar nichts sagen, habe davon noch nie gehört.

Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir allles Gute und entschuldige mich für die falschen Verdächtigungen!

Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

> .Ich wollte den Urologen der für mich zuständig ist mal die Würmer aus der Nase ziehen damit ich Bescheid weiß aber der ist vor Montag nicht da.


Wir blicken deinen Informationen mit Interesse entgegen.
Lass dir einen schriftlichen Bericht geben.
Vielleicht gibt es dann doch noch den einen oder anderen Hinweis
aus diesem Forum, der für dich hilfreich sein könnte.

Bis dahin gute Erholung von deiner gewiss anstrengenden OP.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Peniskrebs*

https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...eniskrebs.html

----------


## rolando

Also ehrlich gesagt geht mir hier nach wie vor viel zu viel durcheinander: Prostatabiopsie negativ oder doch positiv? Penismetastasierung wird ohne histologischen Nachweis in Form einer Biopsie aus der "Penismetastase" einfach so attestiert? Prostatakarzinom bereits vor sechs Monaten festgestellt, seither ohne Behandlung? Von welchem Arzt stammen hier welche Aussagen - niedergelassener Urologe, Urologe aus der Klinik, fachfremder Arzt? Behandlung zunächst nur vorgeschlagen jetzt doch schon begonnen?Welche Hormonbehandlung wird durchgeführt? ...
Bevor hier keine nachvollziehbare Daten hinterlegt sind ist die Diskussion ziemlich spekulativ und somit auch nicht zielführend.

Roland

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Harald



> *Peniskrebs*
> 
> https://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/onk...eniskrebs.html


Das was hier zur Debatte steht, hat mit Peniskrebs nichts zu tun. Ein Peniskarzinom ist ein Plattenepithelkarzinom und hat mit entarteten Drüsenzellen der Prostata nichts gemeinsam.
Ich bin auch der Auffassung, wir sollten dem Fragesteller Gelegenheit geben, mehr über den bisherigen Verlauf und deren Befunde in ein Profil zu geben, bevor hier nur spekuliert wird.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

> Das was hier zur Debatte steht, hat mit Peniskrebs nichts zu tun. Ein  Peniskarzinom ist ein Plattenepithelkarzinom und hat mit entarteten  Drüsenzellen der Prostata nichts gemeinsam.
> Ich bin auch der Auffassung, wir sollten dem Fragesteller Gelegenheit  geben, mehr über den bisherigen Verlauf und deren Befunde in ein Profil  zu geben, bevor hier nur spekuliert wird.


Lieber Heribert,

also warten wir es ab. Gut möglich wäre es vielleicht auch noch, dass Moordeuvel letztlich von Beidem betroffen ist.

----------


## Moordeuvel

E wurde vor wurde vor ca 6 Monaten festgestellt aber da die Aorta Op vorrangig war die konnte zu jedem Moment platzen meine Chance stand 50/50 das ich die Op überlebe also ging erstmals um die Op und Anfang September bekam ich grünes lichtfür die Prostata weil ich in der Zeit nach der Op mich erholen musste.weil noch eine Immunschwäche da war.Und Anfang September wurde die Biopsie an der Prostata und am Penis gemacht weil am Penis eine Verhärtung war und mir wurde Anfang Oktober dann mitgeteilt das ich Krebs habe und das im Penis von der Prostata stammt  .Und auf Deutsch gesagt habe ich die Schnauze voll weil ich in den letzten 6 Jahren fast 10 mal unter Narkose war 

So, alle mal zugehört, bzw. mitgelesen.
Jeder durchlebt mal harte Zeiten zu bestimmten Situationen. Das Leben ist nicht einfach. Einfach mal was zum nachdenken: Hast Du gewusst, dass besonders die, die Taff wirken, die sensibelsten sind? Dass die, die die meiste Güte aufweisen/geben die sind, die als erstes schlecht behandelt werden? Hast Du gewusst, dass die, die sich am meisten um andere kümmern, die sind, auf die acht gegeben werden sollte? Hast Du gewusst, dass die 3 schwierigsten Dinge auszusprechen "ich liebe dich", "es tut mir leid" und "bitte hilf mir" sind? Selbst wenn eine Person lächelt, heißt es nicht, dass es Ihr gut geht, schau hinter das Lächeln, um zu sehen, wie groß die Not ist, in der sich die Person befindet. Für alle meine Freunde, die gerade schwieriges durchstehen - lasst uns einen Durchbruch wagen. Wir alle brauchen positive Unterstützung/ Ziele.
Ich möchte alle meine Freunde freundlich bitten, diesen Status zu kopieren und für eine Stunde öffentlich zu zeigen, um so für einen Moment alle jenen Beistand zu leisten, die gerade familiäre, gesundheitliche, berufliche oder andere Probleme haben und einfach jemanden brauchen, der auf sie achtet. Tu es für uns alle, niemand ist davor gefreit. Ich würde mir wünschen, dies auf der Chronik aller meiner Freunde zu sehen, einfach als moralische Unterstützung.
Ich weiß, einige werden es tun.

----------


## Isbjørn

Ich denke, es ist langsam an der Zeit, den Zensor zu bitten, . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich denke, es ist langsam an der Zeit, den Zensor zu bitten, ...


Ich denke nicht, denn "Alles bleibt anders".

Wir sind wohl einigen unglücklichen Formulierungen
aufgesessen, aber nun will Moordeuvel ja noch einmal
nachhaken bei seinem Urologen, wie es denn nun zu
der Diagnose Prostatakrebs gekommen sei und der
Verordnung einer Hormontherapie.

Lass uns doch abwarten, was da komme.
Ich sehe durchaus Chancen, dass wir Moordeuvel
irgendwie helfen können oder gar von seinem
eigenartigen Krankheitsverlauf lernen.

Mal sehen, was da kommt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Muggelino

Dem Herrn Dr. T. Kreutzig-Langenfeld fällt auch nicht viel dazu ein: 

http://www.onmeda.de/forum/m%C3%A4nn...ostatakarzinom

Aber er wünscht guten Erfolg, das ist ja auch was.

Detlef

----------


## rolando

> So, alle mal zugehört, bzw. mitgelesen.
> Jeder durchlebt mal harte Zeiten zu bestimmten Situationen. Das Leben ist nicht einfach. Einfach mal was zum nachdenken: Hast Du gewusst, dass besonders die, die Taff wirken, die sensibelsten sind? Dass die, die die meiste Güte aufweisen/geben die sind, die als erstes schlecht behandelt werden? Hast Du gewusst, dass die, die sich am meisten um andere kümmern, die sind, auf die acht gegeben werden sollte? Hast Du gewusst, dass die 3 schwierigsten Dinge auszusprechen "ich liebe dich", "es tut mir leid" und "bitte hilf mir" sind? Selbst wenn eine Person lächelt, heißt es nicht, dass es Ihr gut geht, schau hinter das Lächeln, um zu sehen, wie groß die Not ist, in der sich die Person befindet. Für alle meine Freunde, die gerade schwieriges durchstehen - lasst uns einen Durchbruch wagen. Wir alle brauchen positive Unterstützung/ Ziele.
> Ich möchte alle meine Freunde freundlich bitten, diesen Status zu kopieren und für eine Stunde öffentlich zu zeigen, um so für einen Moment alle jenen Beistand zu leisten, die gerade familiäre, gesundheitliche, berufliche oder andere Probleme haben und einfach jemanden brauchen, der auf sie achtet. Tu es für uns alle, niemand ist davor gefreit. Ich würde mir wünschen, dies auf der Chronik aller meiner Freunde zu sehen, einfach als moralische Unterstützung.
> Ich weiß, einige werden es tun.


Also langsam bin ich völlig iritiert. Da hat jemand (moordeuvel) in seinen Beiträgen doch erhebliche Formulierungsprobleme und haut dann einfach mal so obigen langen Textabschnitt in seinem letzten Beitrag raus, wie man sich besser nicht hätte ausdrücken können. Satzbau, Zeichensetzung, Groß- und Kleinschreibung plötzlich alles relativ fehlerfrei.

Ich komm da nicht mehr mit und verabschiede mich deshalb zunächst aus der Penis-/Prostatakarzinom-Thematik.

Roland

----------


## Moordeuvel

Ich kann hier nur das weiter geben was mir von den Urologen gesagt wurde einer davon war der Chefarzt der Urologie .Entweder haben die mir die Unwahrheit gesagt oder es so ein seltener Fall das der im Forum noch nie aufgetaucht ist

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Roland,




> Also langsam bin ich völlig iritiert. Da hat jemand (moordeuvel) in seinen Beiträgen doch erhebliche Formulierungsprobleme und haut dann einfach mal so obigen langen Textabschnitt in seinem letzten Beitrag raus, wie man sich besser nicht hätte ausdrücken können. Satzbau, Zeichensetzung, Groß- und Kleinschreibung plötzlich alles relativ fehlerfrei.


Nimm einfach mal einen beliebigen Satz (z.B. "Hast Du gewusst, dass besonders die, die Taff wirken, die sensibelsten sind?") und suche danach (mit den Anführungszeichen) mit Google. Dann siehst du die Lösung dieses Rätsels.

----------


## Muggelino

@ Rolando:
Diesen Tränendrüsentext hat er offensichtlich von irgendwo reinkopiert.
Wir sollten ihn ignorieren, solange er keine belastbaren Daten mitteilt.

----------


## rolando

Lieber Detlef,

hab´s schon verstanden und mich ja bereits vorläufig von dem Thema verabschiedet.

LG
Roland

----------


## Moordeuvel

PSA-negatives Prostatakarzinom,Gleason 5+4=9, PSA 0,2 ng/ml
ED09/2016
Histologisch nachgewiesene Metastasen im Corpus cavernosum

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh, lieber Moordeuvel, das ist heftig.
Du hast wohl schon begonnen mit der Hormontherapie?
Leider kann man diesen Krebs nicht mit dem PSA-Wert überwachen.
En PSMA-PET könnte aber mehr Aufschluss geben, wo der überall
sitzt. bevor man mit der Bestrahlung beginnt. Das ist ein neuartiges 
Bildverfahren, das besonders geeignet ist für unsere Krankheit.  
Bildbeispiele in Anhang [4] und [5].

Schade, dass Du zu Beginn dieses "negativ" zur Biopsie hingeschrieben
hattest. Daraus entstanden einige Missverständnisse.
Deine Biopsie war *positiv*, will sagen, sie hat was angezeigt.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad


PS@all jene, die sich über das nichtdeklarierte Zitat ärgern:

Am unterschiedlichen Schrifttyp hätte man leicht erkennen können,
dass da eine Guttenbergiade vorlag. Auch Moordeuvel wird lernen,
dass Zitate gekennzeichnet werden sollen und der Autor oder die
Quelle dazugehört, am besten als Link zum nachlesen.
In der Werkzeugleiste ganz rechts steht eine Sprechblase, mit der
Zitate in einen Rahmen gefügt werden können.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Konrad,

was schlägst Du bei wahrscheinlich _PSMA negativen Prostatakrebszellen_ vor.

Heribert

----------


## Urologe

Auf jeden Fall Zweitgutachten der Gewebeprobe bei Prof. Bonkhoff, um weitere biologische Eigenschaften des
PSA-negativen Tumores zu bestimmen!

----------


## Hvielemi

> was schlägst Du bei wahrscheinlich _PSMA negativen Prostatakrebszellen_ vor.


Ach, lieber Heribert,

nun haben wir den bedauernswerten Moordeuvel kollektiv vorverurteilt.
Das sollten wir nicht auch noch mit seinem Krebs tun.

PSA und PSMA sind zwei paar Schuhe.
Wenn sich der Krebs dennoch als PSMA-negativ erweisen sollte,
müsste man wohl auf ein Cholin-PET zurückgreifen.


Das Cholin-PET, lieber Moordeuvel, wäre ein weniger spezifisches Bild, 
das  meistenorts noch anstelle der empfohlenen PSMA-PET gemacht wird, 
auf der gleichen Maschine zwar, aber man injiziert dazu einen anderen
radioaktiven 'Tracer'. 
Guck zur PET-Bildgebung und überhaupt um mehr Information über Prostata-
krebs zu erhalten im gelben Link [Basiswissen] zuoberst auf der Seite.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Moordeuvel

Es wurde eine Ganzkörper-Skelettszintigrafie mit641MBq Tc-99m-HDP insklusive LWS/BWS_SPECT gemacht
Kein Nachweis einer ossären Metastasierung.
Vor dem CT wurde mir ein Kontrastmittel per Kanüle eingelassen was radioaktiv war.
  Und im CT Bericht steht auch drin keine veränderung gegenüber 2013 und keine Metastasen
GnRH-Analoga-Therapie wird bei mir jetzt gemacht und was versteht man unter einer" frühen" Chemotherapie
Ach so ich heisse Evert

----------


## Urologe

Frühe Chemotherapie heisst, nicht erst, wenn die Diagnose *kastrationsresistentes* Prostatakarzinom heisst.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es wurde eine Ganzkörper-Skelettszintigrafie mit641MBq Tc-99m-HDP insklusive LWS/BWS_SPECT gemacht
> Kein Nachweis einer ossären Metastasierung.
> Vor dem CT wurde mir ein Kontrastmittel per Kanüle eingelassen was radioaktiv war.
>   Und im CT Bericht steht auch drin keine veränderung gegenüber 2013 und keine Metastasen


Nein, lieber Moordeuvel,
in den Berichten zum zum CT steht _nicht_, dass da _keine Metastasen_ seien,
sondern leider nur, dass _keine Metastasen nachgewiesen_ wurden, so,
wie es auch im SPECT-Bericht stand. Du siehst den Unterschied?

Du hast zur Überwachung des Krebses kein PSA zur Verfügung, 
also brauchst Du die allerbesten Bilder, die zeigen, was da abgehe. 

Ich hab nach einigen CTs, SPECT-Knochenszintigrafien und MRTs gestaunt, 
was alles ein gut gemachtes PSMA-PET (guck Anhang [5]) zutagefördert:
Etliche befallene Lymphknoten vom Becken bis zum Hals und auch eine
erste Knochenmetastase, wo die anderen Bilder einfach nichts gesehen hatten.

Aus dieser Erfahrung hatte ich Dir das PET empfohlen.
Frühere PETs [4] waren zwar schön bunt, aber zeigten immer nur das,
was im CT ohnehin sichtbar war, allerdings funktionell und nicht
nur morphologisch, was auch schon ein Vorteil ist:
Man sieht nicht nur einen grauen Schatten im PSMA-PET, 
sondern die klare Auskunft "Hier ist eine Prostatakrebs-Läsion".

Nun weiss ich leider nicht, wo man gute PETs mache in D,
 aber da weiss vielleicht der eine oder andere Kollege Bescheid.
Und mit PSMA muss das PET gemacht werden, ob mit Ga68
oder sonstwas dazu, ist egal.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
Das radioaktive Diagnostikum wurde Dir für das SPECT gespritzt.
Ein CT sieht nur seine eigenen Röntgenstrahlen und ist
gegenüber Radioaktivität blind.

----------


## Harald_1933

-* hier* - Aufstellung PSMA-Kliniken.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Harald,
wie gut dass Du wieder hier bist und uns dein umfangreiches Wissen 
zur Verfügung stellst über Links und Quellen und unsere Krankheit insgesamt.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Moordeuvel

Ich habe meinen Urologen darauf angesprochen er hat nicht ja oder nein gesagt werde auch am Montag die Onkologen drauf ansprechen.Und das meine Schreibweise ab und zu ein bisschen holperig ist bin Holländer, obwohl meine Geschäftspartner mich noch nie drauf angesprochen haben.
mfg
Evert




> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz7sQZo3JuA

----------


## Hartmut S

> Und das meine Schreibweise ab und zu ein bisschen holperig ist bin Holländer, obwohl meine Geschäftspartner mich noch nie drauf angesprochen haben.


Nöö, macht ja auch keiner, weil sie dich kennen.
Je spreekt en schrijft goed Duits  :L&auml;cheln: 

#16

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Evert,

als Holländer sollte es denn doch eigentlich Moorduivel heißen? 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Moordeuvel

ich bin wohl Holländer aber lebe seit über 40 Jahre hier in Deutschland war in der Zeit 2 mal in Holland wegen Wettkämpfe sonst ist meine ganze Verwandschaft hier.Im Bekanntenkreis nennen sie mich auch den Verrückten Holländer weil ich obwohl schon älter
viel Blödsinn im Kopf habe so wie heute morgen habe Brötjen mit dem Motorrad geholt das bei 2 Grad unter null

MFG 
Evert 






> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg8YHJmmLfc

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Evert,

weil Du so sehr geselliges Beisammensein bevorzugst, mal etwas von Deinem unvergessenen Landsmann: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzEOvyDcVas 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Moordeuvel

Hei mir wurde von einem Bekannten gesagt nach der Chemo Juice Plus würde was bringen oder habt ihr andere Sachen die man nach der Chemo nimmt

mfg Evert

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Evert,

bitte lies das: http://www.juiceplus-doctors-critics.info/

Zu Chemo lies bitte in meinen parallel laufenden Beiträgen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Juice-Plus?
Reiner Blödsinn!
Früchte und Gemüse gibt es ganzjährig in grosser Auswahl
zu erschwinglichen Preisen und guter Qualität.
Wozu dann einen immergleichen Brei zu unverschämten Preisen?
Man muss nur zugreifen und nicht täglich einen Microwellenfrass
reinhauen aus Pasta und Bechamel und glauben, mit NEMs 
die daraus resultierende Fehlernährung korrigieren zu können.

_An apple a day keeps the doctor away!_
(Ein Apfel täglich hält den Doktor fern)
Konrad

----------


## Moordeuvel

Ich hatte nur gefragt weil es der Bekannte erzählte. Der hat Lungenkrebs und Kehlkopf und der ist durch Chemo fast weg.Die Ernährung stimmt schon ,meine Frau ist Hauswirtschafterin in einem Altenheim Gemüse und Obst aus eigenen anbau ist immer auf Tisch .Wir leben schon Vitaminreich und ich war Kampfsportler der auch auf die Ernährung achtet .Harald seine Beiträge über Chemo haben mir weitergeholfen
MFG Evert

----------


## rolando

Ich hatte mal einen Landwirt in Behandlung, der voller Knochenmetastasen war. Er hat dieses Juice-Plus genommen, obwohl ihm im Garten neben seinem Hof alle nur erdenklichen Obst- und Gemüsesorten zur Verfügung standen und das auch noch biologisch angebaut. Ich habe ihm damals gesagt, dass ich nicht an einen Nutzen dieser Nahrungsergänzung glaube.

  Letztendlich klammert man sich als unheilbar Kranker oft an jeden Strohhalm, der einem angeboten wird. Man könnte hier unzählig viele Mittelchen aufführen, insbesondere Nahrungsergänzungen, spezielle Diäten und homöopathische Behandlungen. Das eine oder andere mag bei der Bewältigung von Nebenwirkungen einer schulmedizinischen Behandlung unterstützend wirken  Wunder vollbringen sie allenfalls im Kopf.

  Auch ich bin nicht ganz frei von solchen Einflüssen. Nehme täglich konzentrierten Granatapfelsaft ein und versuche mit hochdosiertem Vitamin D mein Immunsystem zu aktivieren, sowie einer Osteoporose vorzubeugen (wg. ADT). Das war´s dann aber auch schon.

  Jeder muss selbst wissen was er bzgl. seiner Erkrankung alles unternimmt, doch wenn ich z.B. myProstate.eu so lese wie viele alternative Ansätze gleichzeitig praktiziert werden, frage ich mich schon das eine oder andere Mal, ob da noch viel Zeit übrig bleibt sein Leben einfach zu genießen.

Roland

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Roland,

da sprichst Du wohl wahr......ich verfolge hier auch die div. Diskussionen über NEM oder alternative Behandlungen...aber etwas so richtig Überzeugendes, was die Grunderkrankung zurückdrängt, war bisher nicht dabei (oder ich habe es überlesen...)

Wenn es um die Milderung von NW der schulmedizinischen Behandlung geht mag das anderes aussehen.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Hartmut S

moin, moin,

ich halte nichts von NEMs.
schaut einmal in mein profil.
immer da, wo es kurviger wurde, hatte ich rotkäppchenapfel (diese granatapfel plörre ) und curcuma genommen.
es ging danach immer etwas schneller aufwärts . . . .
wenn ich keine NEMs nehme, ist der aufwärtstrend kontinuierlich.
soll heissen, dann habe ich keine ausreißer, wie zuletzt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Abend, Abend,

habe auch schon vor langer Zeit MEM teuer gekauft und konsumiert. Musste aber feststellen das diese Mittel nur denen helfen, die sie verkaufen (ggg) Hartmut.....................

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Nachtrag muss natürlich heißen : NEM................................(Die Fehler dürft ihr behalten)

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Evert,

noch mal zur Chemo: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...kungen_deu.pdf

Gruß Harald

----------


## Moordeuvel

So ich habe meine erste Chemo hinter mir
Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel 75 mg/m² KOF bis jetzt ohne Nebenwirkung .Bestrahlung kommt auch noch dazu .
es wurde mir auch gesagt das wenn die Therapie erfolgreich ist der Penis und die Prostata entfernt wird es wurde mir gesagt es würde einen Seitenausgang gemacht gibt es auch die möglichkeit eines Zentral aus gang oder Gibt es da noch andere 
Möglichkeiten welcher Chirurg im bremischen und umzu ist zu Empfehlen
mfg 
EVERT

----------


## Moordeuvel

Mir wurde Heute mitgeteilt das ich einen Port gesetzt bekomme weil meine Venen schlecht sind hat einer damit Erfahrung
mfg
EVERT

----------


## Briele

Hallo Evert,

von eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich nicht berichten. Meine Mutter hatte einen Port gelegt bekommen, sowie mehrere mir nahe stehende Menschen und alle empfanden es als Vorteil, sowie entlastend. Es tut ja ganz schön weh wenn jedes Mal an mehreren Stellen herum gestochert wird, bis ein geeigneter Venenzugang gefunden ist, noch unangenehmer ist (was auch vorkommen kann) wenn die Chemo in das umliegende Gewebe gelangt und nicht in die Vene. 
Allen, die ich kenne und kannte, wurde der Port unter Narkose gelegt, aber es wird auch mit örtlicher Betäubung gemacht. Meistens ist der Port unter dem Schlüsselbein, kann aber auch am Unterarm gelegt werden. 

Wichtig ist (eigentlich überflüssig dies zu erwähnen, ich tu es doch) sorgfältige Hygiene beim Anschließen, der Spülung des Ports, dem Abschließen. Man hatte mich im Krankenhaus sehr genau unterwiesen wie ich es richtig mache, wenn meine Mutter daheim war.

Zwischen ihrer ersten Chemo und der folgenden lagen zwei Jahre. Den Port hatte man belassen, der leichte Knubbel unter der Haut störte sie nicht, auch nicht beim Schlafen.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute.
Briele

----------


## Moordeuvel

Danke
mfg 
Evert

----------


## Hartmut S

oh ja, lieber rastaman . . .
manchmal vergesse ich wo ich bin.
*ich bitte meine ausdrucksweise zu entschuldigen.*

ich meine aber die fragestellung von evert verstanden zu haben (?)

gruss
hartmut

----------


## FlorianM

Hallo Harmut,




> ich meine aber die fragestellung von evert verstanden zu haben (?)


Bei Evert tue ich mir aufgrund von fehlender Interpunktion und der Art zu schreiben sehr schwer zu erfassen, was Inhalt und Intention sind.
In dem Fall dachte ich, dass es nur eine Statusmeldung ist. Also man ihm gesagt hat, dass auch der Penis amputiert wird.
Die Frage war dann, welche Alternativen es insgesamt gibt und welche Chirurgen zu empfehlen sind.

@Evert
Habe ich dich da richtig verstanden? 
Übrigens: Punkte nach dem Ende eines Satzes und das nächste Wort mit einem Großbuchstaben würden die Lesbarkeit schon deutlich verbessern. 
Ich tu mir echt schwer mit dem Lesen.  Das etwas zu verbessern wäre nett  :L&auml;cheln: 

Viele Grüße
Florian

----------


## Reinhold2

Ich "liebe" solche dahingerotzten Beiträge wie die von Evert!
R.

----------


## Moordeuvel

Also ich hatte schon im vorher Geschrieben das ich Nederlands  bin. Mir die  deutsche Sprache zu sprechen fast keine Probleme bereitet und lesen auch nicht  im Schreiben sind probs ,es gibt Leute der die Deutsche Sprache Probs macht, überhaupt sollen hier nur Akademiker die die deutsche Schrift und Sprechen 1000% schreiben  oder auch der ganz normale einfache Arbeiter. Ich habe 20 Angestellte und möchte mal behaupten das 2/3 von denen wenn die das hier lesen sich nie in dem Forum anmelden würden, weil die viel zu viel Angst haben sich wegen ihres Bildungsstandes herunter gemacht würden und Legastheniker sind auch ganz außen vor weil die können auch nur Hinrotzen habe 2 im Betrieb.Wenn die einen Tagesbericht abgeben muss um das zu verstehen ein bisschen umdenken aber gelesen bekomme ich das in der selben Zeit ABER DESWEGEN SIND DAS KEINE MENSCHEN AUF DIE ICH RUNTERSCHAUE

----------


## FlorianM

Lieber Evert,

Ich hatte sehr höflich darum gebeten, die Lesbarkeit zu erhöhen, in dem man Punkte am Ende eines Satzes macht.  
Im übrigen helfen auch Zeilenumbrüche. Ich entnehme deiner Rage, dass dir das schlichtweg nicht möglich ist.

Ein wenig Höflichkeit erwarte ich dennoch, egal welche Bildung da ist oder wieviele Angestellte dort sind, oder ob man aus den Niederlanden kommt.
Um so mehr, da sich die Forumsteilnehmer um deine Probleme und Sorgen Gedanken machen. 

Habe ich es also richtig verstanden, dass du sowohl eine Empfehlung für einen Chirurgen suchst, der Penis Amputationen durchführt, als auch Alternativen wissen willst?
Oder ist deine Frage eine andere?

Viele Grüße
Florian

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Evert,

die überwiegende Mehrheit der Foristen haben nach einer doch erforderlichen Anlaufzeit verstanden, wo Dich der Schuh oder etwas Anderes drückte oder quälte. Ralf hat einen unpassenden Beitrag und die berechtigten Stellungnahmen dazu gelöscht, und der hitzige Verfasser hat sich zumindest bei einem Forumsbenutzer für seine Wortwahl entschuldigt. Vielleicht bringt er es auch fertig das per PN an dich gerichtet noch zu tun.

Gruß in die Niederlande

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Aber natürlich macht das der hitzige Verfasser.
(auch öffentlich).
Wenn ich aus meiner Laune heraus etwas Falsches schreibe, stehe ich auch dazu.

Lieber Evert, entschuldige bitte meine unglückliche Wortwahl.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RalfDm

Es scheint einmal wieder an der Zeit zu ein sein, an die Forumsregeln zu erinnern. Dort heißt es unter Punkt 5:

"Das Forum ist von den Betreibern BPS und KISP vor allem gedacht für:

Das Beraten neudiagnostizierter Betroffener, ihrer Angehörigen oder anderer ihnen nahestehender Personen,den Erfahrungsaustausch und das Diskutieren von Betroffenen, Angehörigen und Ärzten untereinander zum Thema Prostatakrebs,das  Bekanntmachen und Verbreiten neuer Informationen zu Diagnose und  Behandlung des Prostatakrebses und zu einschlägigen  Forschungsergebnissen."

Das Beratenwerden, der Erfahrungsaustausch und das Diskutieren setzen keinen bestimmten Schulabschluss und keine bestimmte Nationalität voraus. Trotzdem ist es sinnvoll, dass Schreiber sich bemühen, sich so auszudrücken, dass Andere verstehen, was ihr Anliegen ist, und sich eines zivilierten Umgangstons befleißigen.

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

> Mir wurde Heute mitgeteilt das ich einen Port gesetzt bekomme weil meine Venen schlecht sind hat einer damit Erfahrung
> mfg
> EVERT



Guten Morgen,
ein Port ist in Ihrer Situation sehr zu empfehlen.
Duch die Bank waren ALLE meine Patienten nachträglich froh, das so gemacht zu haben.
Es ist ja nicht nur die Chemo, aber wenn diese über die Peripherie läuft werden auch
einfache Kontrollblutentnahmen zu einem Problem, weil die Armgefäße kaum noch zu punktieren sind.

----------


## Moordeuvel

So der Port ist gesetzt war nicht so Schlimm. Meine 2 Chemo habe ich hinter mir, erste Nebenwirkung, Haare fallen aus habe mir Glatze geschnitten, aber ansonsten gut überstanden.Habe viele Menschen kennen gelernt die die selben Probleme wie ich haben von tief Niedergeschlagen bis Euphorisch oder auch wiederum Menschen die sich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen oder die es verdrängen.Es waren Menschen darunter die  das Schicksal richtig gebeutelt hatte aber mit einer Kampfkraft die seines gleichen sucht.Vielleicht sehe ich was falsch ,aber mir kam es vor das viele das Gespräche suchten mit anderen die nicht nur über die Krankheit laufen , weil auf dem Zimmer die Schwestern und Ärzte nur die Krankheit im Vordergrund steht der Besuch auch nur über das Thema Krankheit zu 60% sprachen .Ich hatte mein Laptop mit aber ein paar Sachen drauf erledigt wurde drauf angesprochen habe mit den Leuten über Urlaubsziele geschaut Autos angeschaut über diese Sachen gesprochen ,auch über die Krankheit aber nur wenig ,Musikvideos geschaut ,Blödsinn gesabbelt.Komisch wenn ich im Aufenthaltsraum waren gleich 4-5 Menschen da und es war immer eine lustige Runde.
MFG 
EVERT

----------


## Moordeuvel

Mal eine Frage die Festtage stehen vor uns da kommt bei mir die Frage auf Chemo und Alkohol ?

MFG 
Evert

----------


## Hartmut S

*Keine Alkohol im Zusammenhang mit Chemo!*
Lieber später . . . 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## FlorianM

Ja ich hab da auch komplett verzichtet und festgestellt, dass es eigentlich ganz leckere alkoholfreie Biere gibt ^^
Sogar ein Indian Pale Ale, gebraut in Hamburg  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Moordeuvel

Hei ich darf sowieso wegen der Aorta Op wenig Alkohol trinken bei mir dreht sich das nur um Ein -Zwei Glas Wein beim Essen, weil ich als Kampfsportler sowieso nur ganz wenig Alkohol getrunken habe. Man kann auch feiern ohne
MFG EVERT

----------


## Moordeuvel

Wünsche allen ein Frohes Fest
[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-KN6ZTV5mU&index=2&list=PLvL7vcrblje7XlCRWWPC_-J8DhtWzyDr4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhIjZHEAkJY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfNv...C_-J8DhtWzyDr4

Een heel gelukkig kerstfeest

EVERT

----------


## Moordeuvel

Jetzt nach der dritten Chemo habe ich enorme Schlafprobleme .Was kann man tun oder muss ich mich damit abfinden.Desweiteren habe ich mit Verstopfung zutun die mir schon eine Analthrombose eingebracht hat was sehr sehr schmerzhaft ist versuche den Stuhl weich zuhalten mit Medikamente was aber nicht besonders hinhaut
MFG 
EVERT

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Evert,

lies *hier*, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Ralf

----------


## Moordeuvel

Die Analthrombose hat sich zurück gebildet, habe aber immer noch schmerzen im Damm-bereich habe schon alle möglichen Schmerztabletten ausprobiert könnte manchmal die Wände vor Schmerzen hochlaufen ?
MFG
Evert

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Evert,

ebenso wichtig wie regulierten breiigen Stuhlgang zu haben, ist die  anschließende sorgfältige Reinigung des Analkanals. Denn so lange sich  nur feinste Stuhlreste darin befinden, verbleibt ein ständiger  Muskeltonus des Schließmuskels, der zum Teil für diese Schmerzen  verantwortlich ist. Gegebenenfalls kann man mit Babyöl oder normalem Haushaltsöl und sanftem  Papier den Analkanal besser reinigen.

Als Weichmacher für die Stühle haben sich indische Flohsamenschalen  bewährt. Regelmäßige Einnahme von bis zu einem Esslöffel auf ein großes  Glas Wasser verrührt, Morgens und Abends getrunken führt zu einem  dauerhaft guten Ergebnis. 

Wichtig: Sofort nach dem Verrühren trinken,  bevor eine Gelierung zu Brei entsteht. Schmeckt etwa so wie feingemahlenes Stroh, man gewöhnt sich daran. Weil viele Apotheken das Erzeugnis nicht führen, bestelle ich es *hier* zu einem günstigen Preis ab 10  ohne Versandkosten.

Mit dieser Methode werden sowohl  zu dünne als auch zu feste Ausscheidungen reguliert. Selbstverständlich ist immer für ausreichende Flüssigkeitszufuhr zu sorgen. 2 Liter/Tag
Ich muss seit vielen Jahren wegen einer chron. Divertikulitis für eine gute Regulierung sorgen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Moordeuvel

Wegen Reinigung kein prob habe ein BI DE, war auch beim Proktologen der sagte mir letzte Woche Chirurgisch wär alles in Ordnung ,er meint es könnte vielleicht von der Prostata kommen.Gut  bin gerade in der Urologie wegen Blasenentzündung gewesen 3 Tage Krankenhaus wurde festgestellt Blase entleert sich nicht komme am 20 unters Messer und hoffe das das mit dem Damm auch besser wird
mfg EVERt

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Heribert,

ich danke dir für den Tipp, auch wenn er nun nicht explizit für mich war.

Ich habe seit meiner RPE ein paar kleine Probleme mit meinem Darm.
Leichte Verstopfungen.

Damals habe ich diese Flohsamen genommen.
Es war sehr ekelig, diese zu verfuttern.
Egal ob mit Saft oder Joghurt.
Ich war nach der Beschreibung gegangen.

Nun sieht es so aus, dass ich diese süßen Viecher noch einmal aus der Kammer geholt habe, und ich die nur noch im Wasser verteile, und sofort schlucke, so wie du schreibst.
Ich wusste bisher nicht, dass man es auch so machen konnte.

Ich habe bemerkt, dass es weder Pups mit Land, oder eine Unsauberkeit, meiner geilen Unterhose gibt.
Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass die Flöhe im Darm zum leben erweckt werden.
Es kitzelt so komisch.

Spaß bei Seite.
Kann man dieses Medikament wirklich auf Dauer nehmen?
Du schreibst, dass du es bereits viele Jahre verwendest.

Lieber Holländer, alles Gute für dich!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmut,



> Kann man dieses Medikament wirklich auf Dauer nehmen? Du schreibst, dass du es bereits viele Jahre verwendest.


Da es kein Medikament ist, kannst Du es dein Leben lang nehmen, solltest aber immer daran denken genügend zu trinken (2 Liter/Tag)
Es handelt sich um den indischen Wegerich. - Mehr zu lesen gibt es *hier...*

Besonder bei Morbus crohn und Colitis ulocerosa wird das Mittel wegen seiner ausgleichenden Wirkung genommen. Es ist sowohl bei dünnen Stühlen wirksam, weil es Wasser aufnimmt und bei festen Stühlen gut weil, es schleimige Konsistenz entwickelt.

Manche Leute nehmen es auch, um Fett bereits im Darm zu binden. Außerdem hat das Zeug eine sättigende Wirkung und wird gerne begleitend zum Abnehmen genommen.

Gegenüber Leinsamen hat es den Vorteil, weil seine Schalen nicht splissig sind und sich in der Darmwand einpieksen können. Das ist besonders bei Darmdivertikeln wichtig.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Snoopy1958

Lieber Hartmut,
Fritz hat ein Reizdarmsyndrom und nimmt seit Jahren Flohsamen. Er rührt das Zeug in ein Glas Wasser ein und schnell trinken (bevor es Kleister wird).
Bereits Hildegard von Bingen empfahl die Einnahme von Flohsamen (die mit Flöhen nix zu tun haben, nur eben so aussehen). Sie nannte es die
Salbe für den Darm.
Auch unser Axel (also der Hund) bekommt Flohsamen! Man kann es sowohl bei Verstopfung, als auch bei Durchfall nehmen.

Liebe Grüße
Christine

----------


## Hartmut S

Nun hoffe ich nicht, dass ich dem Moorteufel seinen tread  (Thread) ins Nirgendwo hinboxe.
Ich denke einfach mal, dass ihn das auch interessiert.

Lieben Dank für Eure Aufklärung!

Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit immer mal für maximal 3 Monate das NEM Orlistat für mich angewendet.
So, wie ich es nun verstanden habe, sind die Samen der Flöhe ein Fettbinder.
Samen einer Blume, die in der Wirkung ähnlich sind, oder sich entsprechend verhalten.

Hoffentlich liest Detlef das nun nicht, weil er doch so scharf auf vegetarisches ist.   :L&auml;cheln: 
Meine Stubenpflanzen bekommt er nicht.
Er bekommt höchstens einen Igel, von dem er dann die Stacheln futtern darf . . . . :L&auml;cheln: 
Sind die vegetarisch? - Ich weiss es nicht, ich bin nun einmal wieder Flohfresser. (Fleischfresser)   :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Detlef, falls du nun doch auf die Idee kommst, diese Flöhe in deinem Tee schwimmen zu lassen,
denke bitte daran, es ist eine Fleischeinlage. *g*

Spaß bei Seite, ich habe es verstanden, dass es sich um ein pflanzliches Produkt handelt *gg*
Aber Mucholino ist ja auf alles scharf . . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Moordeuvel

So bin wieder draussen aus dem Krankenhaus .Harnweg wurde frei gemacht aber es wurde  ein (bauchkatheder) Dauerkatheder gesetzt,lag lange im Krankenhaus weil Blutdruck weit zuhoch war210/110 und auch ein Grosses Schmerzproblem im After Bereich vor handen was bis Jetzt noch nicht geregelt ist obwohl Morphium gegeben wird .Solange ich in der Waagrechte liege habe ich Kaum Probleme aber so Bald ich in Bewegung bin fängt es mit einem Dauerbrennen im Afterbereich an was denn nach einer  Zeit sehr Schmerzhaft im Bereich 8-9 ist und auch mit einem Stechen was genauso Schmerzhaft  ist in der rechten Pobacke auftritt wenn einer auch solche Erfahrung hat bitte Melden es ist nicht mehr schön
MFG EVERT

----------


## Moordeuvel

So mir  geht das voll beschissen Prostata ist wohl in den Darm durchgebrochen Blut im Stuhl  Blut im Urin war jetzt 3 Tage im Krankenhaus Darmspiegelung ergab prostata drückt in den Darm dadurch meine kaum auszuhaltenen Schmerzen weil die Prostata drückt auf Nerven . Nächste Woche bekomme ich Bestrahlung Hoffe das das eine Hilfe bedeutet an sonsten weiss ich auch nicht mehr meine Schmerzen sind auf den höchsten Level und bin an der grenze des erträglichen
mfg Evert

----------


## Hvielemi

Oh Mann, Evert,  dir bleibt wirklich nichts erspart.
Ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung, was ich dir raten könnte.
Aber ich wünsche Dir, dass die Bestrahlung die gewünschte 
Wirkung bringe!
 (auch ich liege nächste Woche unter der Höhensonne)

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Moordeuvel

Nein mir bleibt nichts erspart bin jetzt auch ein bischen klarer Kopf  ,weil mir ein teil meine Medikation nicht gegeben bekam, auf den Fehler  der Schwester die meine Medikation Liste nicht angewendet hat die ich  bei der Aufnahme auf Station abgegeben habe wo auch mein Morphium drauf  war nicht bekommen habe war ich total neben der rolle komm jetzt gerade  wie auf die rolle habe jetzt durch den Krankenhaus bericht das die  Medikation total anders war als die Liste die abgegeben wurde.
MFG EVERT

----------


## FlorianM

Hallo Evert,

wünsche dir alles Gute. Das ist ja wirklich ne Sch***! :-(

----------


## Moordeuvel

Und das schlimme ist habe mein Lebenswerk meine Firma an meine Führungsangestellten abgegeben weil ich einen Betrieb mit 20 Mann nicht mehr leiten und führen kann, die Leute brauchen ihre Arbeit und deswegen habe ich mich raus gezogen und das die firma in meinem sinne weiter geführt wird und alle die länger als 5 Jahre bei mir sind einen Anteil am Betrieb als Genossenschaft nach einem bestimmten Schlüssel
bekommen der nach Zugehöhrigkeit und Ausbildung ich hoffe das ich das richtig gemacht habe bis auf 3 Lehrlinge sind alle lange genug dabei und auch denen steht auch über Jahre die Möglichkeit anteile zu bekommen
MFG Evert

----------


## Dieterkarl

Guten Morgen Evert!

wünsche dir von ganzem Herzen, dass du das Schlimmste bald überstanden hast. Die Übergabe deiner Firma hast du gut gemacht. So hast du den Kopf auch erst einmal frei,um dich auf deine Genesung zu konzentrieren. Wenn du dann wieder auf den Beinen bist, ist so ein sozialer Chef bestimmt wieder herzlich willkommen.
Alles Gute! Dieter

----------


## Hartmut S

> So ich habe meine erste Chemo hinter mir





> Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel 75 mg/m² KOF bis jetzt ohne Nebenwirkung .Bestrahlung kommt auch noch dazu .
> *es wurde mir auch gesagt das wenn die Therapie erfolgreich ist der Penis und die Prostata entfernt* wird es wurde mir gesagt es würde einen Seitenausgang gemacht gibt es auch die möglichkeit eines Zentral aus gang oder Gibt es da noch andere 
> Möglichkeiten welcher Chirurg im bremischen und umzu ist zu Empfehlen
> mfg 
> EVERT



Hallo Evert,

sollte da nicht die Prostata durch RPE entfernt werden?
Das wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, dich von den Schmerzen zu befreien.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute!
Schmerzen sind schrecklich . . . .

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Moordeuvel

So gehe am 18.04  mal wieder iins Krankenhaus zur weiteren Untersuchungen werde nun mit denen sprechen was passieren soll, bin an Überlegen ob ich nicht die Klinik weckseln soll weil die andere ein Prostatazentrum ist.Und durch Arbeitskollegen(Altenheim) meiner Frau weiss ich das ich es bei anderen in der anderen Klinik besser und schneller von statten geht also ich werde mich in der woche entscheiden wie es weitergeht
mfg Evert

----------


## Hvielemi

Wichtig ist, lieber Evert, dass Du den Ärzten vertraust, 
die an dir und deiner komplexen Krankheit rumdoktern.

Auch gut ist eine Spitalorganisation, die sich am Patienten
orientiert, wie ich es grad jetzt wieder erleben darf:

08:00 Blutentnahme im Onko-Ambulatorium
09:30 Prof. für Radioonkologie, 
PSA und andere Blutwerte liegen dann vor
10:30 Professorin für Uro-Onkologie
danach Medikamenten-Ausgabe

Zwischendurch schreib ich im Café ein paar Foren-Beiträge.
Und öfter mal kommt dort ein kurzes Gespräch mit einem 
meiner vielen Doctores zustande.


Ich wünsch Dir ein glückliches Händchen bei der Wahl 
von Spital und Ärzten.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------

